
Show HN: I built an Instagram influencer analysis tool - grigorecezar
http://influencerwizard.com
======
wsgreen
Very interesting! How did you come to your pricing model? To me (not intended
audience), it seems really expensive for a 1-time report. Is this due to
market analysis or fixed costs or is it kind of a shot in the dark?

------
grigorecezar
We analyze an Instagram account's followers and tell you which influencers
they listen to: 1\. Uncover the influencers and brands your IG followers care
about most 2\. Identify the influencers your competitors' followers will
listen to

------
easytiger
Is this within IG's t&cs?

~~~
rq1
I don’t think so, afaik.

